# Best Investment in Residential Properties In QLD



## ardevelopments (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi There!!!

Good Day and Greetings...

I have post significant Lens for us and I think the representation of this Lens is actually a chances available at Brisbane, QLD. This is my first time to write any post.

See here: squidoo com/residential-properties-in-queensland

I admire the valuable information you provide in your feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## Burrows (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Investment in QLD*

Darwin and Perth rank as Australia's best performing cities in terms of rental yields and property values. Lately, Brisbane has seen an increase in sales volumes and an overall strengthening of the consumer and business confidence. According to realestate(com)au, in Brisbane there's an average of 10 people inquiring for a house listed as available. That's a high percentage, considering that, in March, the median unit price (for sold properties) was of $700,000.

Cheers
Emil
Sunbuild Invest


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

What are member views on the Australian economy in the short, medium and longer term? This will impact which property markets give the best returns in the future and indeed which hold up the best.


----------

